# What do I do now



## jake62 (Jun 2, 2008)

I will make it short, my wife is seeing another man. I love her unconditionally and I have made the decision to make the changes for myself and keep praying for God to bless our marriage. I am hurting beyond what I have ever experienced and I am not sure how to deal with it. I love her with the Agape Love that He has given to me. I just want the pain to stop.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

What you are experiencing now will likely be one of the most painful times in your life but it is survivable. Make sure that what ever changes you make in yourself are changes for life. This will likely take a long time if she is emotionally attached to him. You will need a great amount of patience to endure this. If she is willing to save the marriage seek counseling for you both. Rely on your faith in Him to help you through this difficult time. I was where you are a year ago and have greatly improved since then. Believe in your self this will improve with time. Your marriage can too.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Jake,

I'm sorry to hear you are going through this. I hope your wife has agreed to stop seeing this man and work on your marriage. In either case, it will benefit you to keep working on yourself and stay close to prayer. The pain will lesson over time. Take care. We are here if you need to vent.


----------

